# catching bait in the winter time



## mastercaster1997 (Nov 21, 2011)

ive been having trouble catching bait lately, do techniques for catching bait change during the winter time? any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

if your going offshore, you can hook and line live pinfish and croakers around most docks and bridges. Sabiki's will work over most wrecks too. Inshore, when its COLD, there are bait sized mullet at the very back of most bayous and canals. (cast net)...good luck!


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

I use a double drop rig with squid to catch my bait. For smaller pinfish I use small gold hooks and for larger pinfish I use 1/0 hooks. You could also use a sabiki rig with squid on each of the hooks. Go to any bridge and throw down by a bridge piling. If you don't feel them pecking at your bait within a few seconds, move to the next bridge piling. Eventually you'll find them. Tonight we also threw down a pinfish trap with some freezer burned mackerel and picked up a bunch of pinfish.


----------



## bayboy (Mar 20, 2011)

cast nettings the best answer. im still a bit young for it, but in deep (15 ft.) water my 8 ft. radius net will pick up atleast leather jack ( C1ZMDM&imgurl=http://www.acfishing.com/fishid/leatherjack.gif&w=300&h=112&ei=wL8HT8L2K8K02gXUscRD&zoom=1 ) not the best bait


----------

